

Water flows uphill? Maybe, in California drought - kevin818
http://www.mercurynews.com/california/ci_25707539/water-flows-uphill-maybe-california-drought

======
illegalsmile
I'm a little confused as to this first they're talking about. A first in CA
drought history of moving water uphill? A first ever? A first ever in
aqueducts? In CO it's common to hear water flows uphill towards money, which
is has been doing with transmountain diversion projects. Maybe I'm missing
something but even at their max estimate of $9.5m this seems like a low cost
project for something as valuable as water.

